# Lower Dose Prednisone Prevents Radioiodine-Associated Exacerbation of Initially Mild



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lower Dose Prednisone Prevents Radioiodine-Associated Exacerbation of Initially Mild or Absent Graves' Orbitopathy: A Retrospective Cohort Study

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/jc.2009-2130v1


----------

